# Files von Server laden in Applet



## exfalso (26. Jan 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bastle gerade an einem Java3D-Applet, bei dem es vorallem darum geht die 3D-Objekte (in form von VRML-Files) möglichst performant von einem Server zu laden. 

Da durch ein einfaches Zippen dieser files schon ungefähr die größe der files auf 1/10 reduziert werden kann, werden diese Daten vor dem Transfer schon einmal gezippt. 
Nun komm ich aber zu meinem Problem im Applet: Im Applet muss ich dann diese Datei wieder entzippen. Doch nur wo soll ich diese entzippte Datei "zwischenlagern"? Hättte da vielleicht jemand lösungsvorschläge?

thx


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jan 2010)

Werden diese Dateien öffter ausgetauscht, verändert oder gelöscht? Du könntest dir jede Menge Arbeit und Ärger sparen, wenn du die Dateien mit in dieJar-Datei deines Applet legst. Und Jar-Dateien kann man bekanntermaßen auch komprimiert erzeugen.

Möglich wäre auch, sie in eigene Jar-Dateien zu legen und sie im Class-Path aufzulisten, dann stehen sie im Programm automatisch zur Verfügung.


----------



## exfalso (26. Jan 2010)

naja die daten werden schon ziemlich viel ausgetauscht...

erst bei bedarf wird ein entsprechendes 3d-objekt gezippt geladen, dann irgendwo ausgepackt und angezeigt.....


----------



## L-ectron-X (26. Jan 2010)

In dem Fall müsste das Applet signiert werden.


----------



## exfalso (26. Jan 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> In dem Fall müsste das Applet signiert werden.



gut, damit habe ich eh schon gerechnet... aber ist es dann am schlausten diese enpackten dateien im USER.HOME verzeichnis zwischenzulagern?

lg


----------



## L-ectron-X (27. Jan 2010)

Hmm. Ich finde die Idee OK. Zugriff auf diese Dateien hätte nur der Benutzer. Spräche denn etwas dagegen?


----------

